
Twitter retires Magic Recs, a DM bot that recommended viral accounts and Tweets - r721
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/29/rip-magic-recs/
======
natch
If this is the bot that keeps recommending Kayne, Kardashians, Bieber, and
various useless sports team accounts to me, then good riddance.

~~~
r721
Here is how it worked, was pretty effective for me:

"It was an account Twitter created that sent you custom alerts based on the
people you had chosen to follow. If 10 of them all followed the same person
suddenly, MagicRecs would send you a direct message with the name of the
account and which of your friends followed it. If a bunch of your friends all
retweeted the same tweet, MagicRecs would let you know about that, too."

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/29/11539574/twitter-kills-
mag...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/29/11539574/twitter-kills-magicrecs)

You had to explicitly follow @MagicRecs account though, so I doubt it's to
blame for Kayne/Kardashians.

